# Mavic XM321 rims? Any good?



## BudhaGoodha (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting some Mavic XM321 rims mounted on Shimano XT hubs.

I was wondering what you guys thought of these rims? I've heard they stay true like no othe rim out there and can take some serious freeriding.

Would they be a good match for XT hubs? I don't have much money to spend so anything more expensive is out of the question. 

I can get the XM321 rims for $40 a piece. Is that a good deal? or can I find better?

Also, are XT hubs compatible with standard 6 hole disks>?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure about the XM321s i believe they're only the replacement from last year's F219. If you can go for the EX729s which replace the old D321s.


----------



## BudhaGoodha (Aug 2, 2004)

why's that?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

The EX729s are bombproof and will definitely support you well. They cost a bit more than the XM321s do but will last a lot longer I think. Also a decent wheelset to go with would be some Sun Singletracks. Not THE best but will definitely hold up for most situations.


----------



## BudhaGoodha (Aug 2, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> The EX729s are bombproof and will definitely support you well. They cost a bit more than the XM321s do but will last a lot longer I think. Also a decent wheelset to go with would be some Sun Singletracks. Not THE best but will definitely hold up for most situations.


bump, anyone use the 321?


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

you can't say that the 729 absolutely will last longer, so I don't know what that person is talking about.

the XM321 is the EXACT SAME rim as the F219, just re-labeled for 2004.

if you ride "light" and with lots of finesse, the XM321 can be your FR/DH rim, but it's not going to like big drops to flat, square-edged hits at speed, or a heavy rider. 

I rode a set of F219-based wheels on my SC Bullit for 2 years, they held up fine for me. But ultimately I decided that a bit more weight/bulk/girth is needed to stave off the frequent truing jobs. Now I run Arrow FR rims on my big bike.

I am using a set of wheels with XM321 rims on my trail bike and they are holding up VERY well. the wheels are from Universal Cycles, and are the Hadley Hubs-based wheelset specials they're running this summer. I've put in lots of miles through rocky high alpine singletrack on 'em and they're still true and straight.

for the record, I'm 165 lbs with all my gear. I try to ride "light" and don't punish too many wheels.


----------



## MadMike (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm running the XM321s that came stock on my 04 Cannondale Gemini 2000. I'm 225 lbs and do aggressive trail riding and some downhilling. No big drops to date but a few smaller ones and I've pingponged through some pretty good sized (basketball) rock gardens. Been riding about 6 weeks now and the wheels are still as true as the day I brought the bike home. Apparently, the wheels are handbuilt by Cannondale and it appears that they've used SpokePrep on them, which may explain their strength. My son has an 03 Stinky that came with F219s (03 version of the XM321). He's about 180 lbs, freerides, downhills and goes pretty big (8-10' to tranny, 4-5' to flat, dirtjumping, etc), but is suprisingly smooth. I've had to tweak his wheels a bit to keep them true but overall the rims have been pretty good. Note that the XM321s are pretty narrow and have a maximum tire size of 2.35. Funny that the F219s had a max size of 2.5 which is what my son is running and he's had no problems.

Bottom line . . . depending on what you ride, your style, your weight and your budget, the XM321s (formerly F219s) may be fine. If you're heavy AND go big or ride rough, the EX729 (formerly D321) is probably a better choice for you. I like having margin for error so the EX729s are most likely what I'll get for my son and me once we wear out the XM321s/F219s . . . unless of course something better comes along.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> you can't say that the 729 absolutely will last longer, so I don't know what that person is talking about.
> 
> the XM321 is the EXACT SAME rim as the F219, just re-labeled for 2004.
> 
> ...


I didnt necessarily mean that they're gonna absolutely last longer since it depends on how the wheel is built and tensioned. I myself rode a set of F219s for about 6 months last fall and they lasted me just fine, Im just saying that it might be worth the investment to go up to a EX729 if you have the money to


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*on my Gemini 900*

I'm 195 pounds and hit most drops to flat up to 6 feet. I've got a couple of months on the bike and have not had to true either wheel yet. No loose spokes either. I was skeptical when I bought the bike because they are pretty light weight...and there laced to hubs that say "Cannondale"...but knock on wood....they work VERY well. I'm thinking of putting them on my Bullit when I start building.

And I never had a problem with XT hubs either...

Good luck.



BudhaGoodha said:


> I'm thinking about getting some Mavic XM321 rims mounted on Shimano XT hubs.
> 
> I was wondering what you guys thought of these rims? I've heard they stay true like no othe rim out there and can take some serious freeriding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Q-Tip (Jun 17, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> you can't say that the 729 absolutely will last longer, so I don't know what that person is talking about.
> 
> the XM321 is the EXACT SAME rim as the F219, just re-labeled for 2004.
> 
> ...


XM = cross mountain, and EX = extreme (for DH and big drops). So the assumption that the EX729 would last longer is a good one. Also, the comment Budha made about hearing good things about the 321..those comments were prolly about the old mavic D321. The EX729 is the D321, only difference is the name change. EX729 or D31. whatever you'd like to call it, are bombproof. The XM321, or F219 (also the same rim) is a good rim, but lighter duty. If you don't intend on going too big, and would like to save a liitle $, go with the XM321. However, any DH specific rim would be tougher, and hold a 2.5+ tire better. IMO, if you don't want to spend the $ on the EX721, go with a good, inexspesive rim like the Sun Ryno lite xl. - a proven DH rim that only cost about $35


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

QTip and CO Mtn Bkr,

My point is a lot simpler. I think it should be pretty danged obvious that a wider, heavier rim will hold up to more, if all other build considerations are equal.

I'm trying to make the point that if you pedal uphill or even crosshill at all, you might not need the heavier EX729... depends on your riding style, your weight, what bike, and what your typical trail conditions are.

XM321 built by a good wheelbuilder, with even and high spoke tension, and good quality spokes & nipples, with anti-seize or other anti-windup precautions can make a fine wheel even for DH racing. the question is really how long will it hold up before needing a truing or rebuilding. and the answer depends on the rider's weight, riding style, bike, trails and frequency of riding.

dang it -- I was trying to keep it simple!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Good point, I guess I was just going with the crowd and using generalizations without looking at all the specific details as to why someone should choose one over the other instead of just looking at the large reviews of them.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*Good pick I say....*

I have been riding XM321's for the past few months now with good results. I ride a Heckler & bought this wheelset to replace my old X221's. I run XT Disc hubs with DT 14/15 spokes & brass nips.

I weight just over 200 lbs & although I did put a flat spot in the rear in the first two weeks (my fault for not bringing them in after the first couple of rides for re-tensioning), the wheels have held up extremely well since then. Stayed true, no dents. I like em. I ride every other day on pretty rough singletrack.

I bought them because a friend has the old F219's & he's also over 200lbs. He hasn't had a single problem with them & he rides hard too. He's had his for over two years now.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the 219's/XT on my bullit and haven't had to true them yet (6 months).....and I am by no means a "light" rider either. I recommend.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

BudhaGoodha said:


> I'm thinking about getting some Mavic XM321 rims mounted on Shimano XT hubs.
> 
> I was wondering what you guys thought of these rims? I've heard they stay true like no othe rim out there and can take some serious freeriding.
> 
> ...


I use them for my cross country bike that I hit 4' to flat all the time and never had a problem.


----------

